# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Sinan Vllasaliu kopjon serbin Mile Kitiq

## YlliRiaN

*Këngëtari Sinan Vllasaliu, bashkë me kolegët e tij ka vjedhur këngën Vajzë e klubeve të natës, nga këngëtari serb Mile Kitiq, Kraljica trotoara.

Përpos vijës melodike, duket se kënga është vjedhur edhe sa i përket vijës tjetër atë të tekstit por edhe të spotit pasi që edhe këngëtari serb i këndon një mbretëreshe të trotuareve që ka qenë ish e dashura e tij.

Për këngën Vajzë e klubeve të natës, Sinan Vllasaliu ishte lavdëruar shumë nga kolegët e tij, të cilët më sa duket kanë më shumë dëshirë që të lëvdojnë kolegun e tyre se sa të shikojnë prejardhjen e këngës.

Kjo nuk është hera e parë që këngëtarët e Kosovës vjedhin këngë nga fqinjët duke ia shtuar vijës se tyre melodike ndonjë kitare apo instrument tjetër sa për ta mbuluar vjedhjen e tyre.

Madje kënga ka edhe minutazhin e njëjtë, katër minuta e 30 sekonda. Për këngën mund të gjykoni vet edhe nga dy videot që janë në youtube.com.

Përndryshe kënga e Mitiq është lëshuar në treg në prill të vitit të kaluar*


*Sinan Vllasaliu- Vajza e klubeve te nates*



*
Mile Kitic - Kraljica Trotoara*

----------


## xho1

Nuk ndiva gja te perbashkt ne kto dy kang pervec video spotit.Isht e vertet se kompozitoret kosovar vjedhin por edhe shqiptaret e shqypnis skan ma se cte qesin asht ngushtu edhe fondi i notave muzikore ske ma se cte sjellsh e te pshtjellsh cka do qe qet diku pergjet.

----------


## Dorontina

shum ma me zemer po kendonte serbi ...me tu qu lekura ne puqra ....

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

e po tani dhe i shani dhe ja vidhni kenget!!!e serbit  me pelqen me shume e ka kenduar 100 her me mire se sinan vllasaliu

----------


## alibaba

Melodia nuk ka shumë të përbashkëta. Teksti nuk ka aspak ngjashmëri.

Por që e ka kopju e ka kopju, me i fjalë ka marrë brumin serb, por e ka gatue pastaj sipas dëshirës vet, gjë që përsëri është keq, se ka mjaft mundësi të bëjë këngë vet.

Ai serbi dukej sikur pijanecin kur e lëshon pija, që i ngjirret zëri.

----------


## alibaba

> e po tani dhe i shani dhe ja vidhni kenget!!!e serbit po me pelqen me shume nuk e ka kenduar gje sinani ket keng...


Huh, sa njerëz interesantë këta "kosovarët" LOL

----------


## Hard_Style

asnji keng sinani se ka te veten , te gjitha i ka te kopjuara ...
sinani thjesht eshte nji deshtak.

----------


## busavata

edhe paska pas qka me kopjue se!!!
ta kish kopjue Hendrix-in  ose  Black Sabbath apet  kish shku diqysh

----------


## Ereza

> shum ma me zemer po kendonte serbi ...me tu qu lekura ne puqra ....



Fort omel ta paskan lan kangt e shkive se stu kish qu kerkah kur i kishe ngu me ta pas plas zemren najkah  :djall i fshehur:

----------


## alibaba

> shum ma me zemer po kendonte serbi ...me tu qu lekura ne puqra ....


Jo bre se nuk jon puçrra ato veç je rrqeth pak.

----------


## derjansi

> Huh, sa njerëz interesantë këta "kosovarët" LOL


shum te cuditshem lol ahahahah

prej ka jan kto o alibab?

----------


## edona

kanga e mile kiticit eshte qe nja 10 vite mundem me thene, po spotin nuk e di kur e ka lancu ne treg, e fatkeqsisht kenga e Sinanit eshte shume e ngjajshme fatkeqsisht,  thelbi eshte i njejt te dyjat e kane te njejten tematik ,ndoshta kan mendu qe u haru ndre shqiptar kjo kenga e miles, Turp

----------


## alibaba

> shum te cuditshem lol ahahahah
> 
> prej ka jan kto o alibab?


Nga Elbasani po ma merr menja  :perqeshje: 

Ty ça ta merr menja, prej nga janë?

----------


## alnosa

Si keni nerva degjoni budallnjte ,e kush sidomos sinan vaslliu kengetar :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe: 

Ju po qe i shijoni kenget ,kengetaret shqiptar per fat te keq po marrin fund.

----------


## *mistrecja*

me e bukur e serbit nuk esht gje e sinanit

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Hajde RRIXHI.... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## KlaraPink

> asnji keng sinani se ka te veten , te gjitha i ka te kopjuara ...
> sinani thjesht eshte nji deshtak.



Deshtak? Eshte shume fjle e rande per nje yll si Sinani?
Apo nuk mendoni edhe ju keshtu forumista

----------


## urani29

Kjo keng nuk esht e vjedhur nga Sinani por serbi ka mund ti vjedh muziken Sinanit pasi qe un e di shum mir se kur esht ba kjo keng nga Sinani nuk egzitonte ne Srbisht.
Edhe Sonit i kan vjedh nje keng serbet dhe me at kenga me duket jan paraqit ne eurovizion kengtari serb nuk me kujtohet titulli.

----------


## KlaraPink

> Kjo keng nuk esht e vjedhur nga Sinani por serbi ka mund ti vjedh muziken Sinanit pasi qe un e di shum mir se kur esht ba kjo keng nga Sinani nuk egzitonte ne Srbisht.
> Edhe Sonit i kan vjedh nje keng serbet dhe me at kenga me duket jan paraqit ne eurovizion kengtari serb nuk me kujtohet titulli.


asnji keng sinani se ka te veten , te gjitha i ka te kopjuara ...
sinani thjesht eshte nji deshtak.

Deshtak? Eshte shume fjle e rande per nje yll si Sinani?
Apo nuk mendoni edhe ju keshtu forumista

----------


## Boy_XL

> Postuar më parë nga Hard_Style  
> asnji keng sinani se ka te veten , te gjitha i ka te kopjuara ...
> sinani thjesht eshte nji deshtak.


- me Ty Hard Stil.
ai perpos qe eshte deshtak, eshte edhe ni narkoman, eshte edhe ni  derr i kot.

----------

